# Carter's Legacy Farms Chicken Giveaway Contest



## Keith

​
*ChickenForum is proud to announce the release of the Carter's Legacy Farms Chicken Giveaway Contest
*
Carter's Legacy Farms is giving away to *4 winners*, *10 straight run chicks each* of the following breeds. Winner can choose all one breed or an assortment.


Barred Plymouth Rock
Delaware
Black Sex Links
New Hampshire Reds
Rhode Island Reds
White Plymouth Rocks
Ameraucana
White Leghorns
Black Australorps

*Do not enter unless you already have housing, supplies and are legally allowed to have backyard chickens. This contest is targeted exclusively for those already raising backyard chickens.
*
*In order to enter you must complete AT LEAST ONE of the following and then reply to this thread with which one you did.*

1. Refer someone to ChickenForum. Make sure they enter your exact user name into the referral box upon registration. Only referrals after 7/10 will count.

2. Like us on Facebook. (Facebook)

3. Follow us on Twitter. (Twitter)

4. Post a link to the contest on another website.​
*Contest Details*

On August 9th we will close this giveaway, put all the names in a box, and draw four winners on August 10th in a live drawing. Each winner will receive 10 straight run chicks of their choice.

The winner will have 24 hours from the time the winner is posted to this thread to claim their chickens.

In order to claim you must send Austin a private message with your information. If you do not respond with your address within that time a new winner will be chosen. The same rules apply to the next winner.

Winners must be in a position to accept chickens legally and already have housing and supplies for them. If determined to not meet these requirements by us then another winner will be selected.







​

*Legal*

No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by August 10th, 2012. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Free shipping to anywhere in USA. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping outside the USA.


----------



## Jgupton

Liked on Facebook and posted on facebook. WOO HOO!


----------



## mari

I liked on facebook !!! love my chickens!!!


----------



## Carina

I posted the link on my Urban Farm page.


----------



## MnKHarden

I did them all


----------



## colliemom55

*Contest*

Liked and posted on Facebook. Here's hoping!


----------



## Apyl

Already liked you on facebook before, Followed you on Twitter today, and sent referals to friends. Just posted a link to the contest.


----------



## DeerFarmer

Scott Carter sent Me and I liked you on Facebook 
Thanks


----------



## bfranklin

I liked on facebook


----------



## JustRSize

Liked on Facebook - yeah!

~Carla


----------



## raggydoll1

I liked you on facebook!


----------



## Bigshaz

followed on twitter


----------



## chickenman98

Liked you on FB!!!!


----------



## MargieLu1982

Love the forum, love the iPad app, love love love my chickens!


----------



## Unclejebb

Keith said:


> http://www.carterslegacyfarms.com/
> 
> ChickenForum is proud to announce the release of the Carter's Legacy Farms Chicken Giveaway Contest
> 
> Carter's Legacy Farms is giving away to 4 winners, 10 straight run chicks each of the following breeds. Winner can choose all one breed or an assortment.
> 
> [*]Barred Plymouth Rock
> [*]Delaware
> [*]Black Sex Links
> [*]New Hampshire Reds
> [*]Rhode Island Reds
> [*]White Plymouth Rocks
> [*]Ameraucana
> [*]White Leghorns
> [*]Black Australorps
> 
> In order to enter you must complete AT LEAST ONE of the following and then reply to this thread with which one you did.
> 
> 1. Refer someone to ChickenForum. Make sure they enter your exact user name into the referral box upon registration. Only referrals after 7/10 will count.
> 
> 2. Like us on Facebook. (Facebook)
> 
> 3. Follow us on Twitter. (Twitter)
> 
> 4. Post a link to the contest on another website.
> 
> Contest Details
> 
> On August 9th we will close this giveaway, put all the names in a box, and draw four winners on August 10th in a live drawing. Each winner will receive 10 straight run chicks of their choice.
> 
> The winner will have 24 hours from the time the winner is posted to this thread to claim their chickens.
> 
> In order to claim you must send Austin a private message with your information. If you do not respond with your address within that time a new winner will be chosen. The same rules apply to the next winner.
> 
> Legal
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by August 10th, 2012. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes or customs fees. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this prize.


I liked on face book am followed on twitter!!


----------



## StealthMonster

Liked on Facebook


----------



## Unclejebb

I followed on twitter an liked on Facebook


----------



## craziegrannie

I posted on Google+ I hope this will count. I have Liked on Facebook awhile ago that is where I found this site.


----------



## Bigshaz

followed on twitter


----------



## sdkegerreis

Liked on FB and followed on Twitter.


----------



## smudge

liked on facebook &followed on twitter


----------



## chickarino

Howdy! I did number 2,3 &4...would LOVE to win them!! YIPPPPEEE!!!!! what a great site BTW


----------



## quackstitch

*chicken giveaway contest*

I have Liked Chicken Forum on Facebook, send chicken
s pretty please!


----------



## mbear1940

Liked on Facebook!!


----------



## lightlady

I liked on Facebook. Hope to win!!


----------



## eekers

Scott Carter sent me and i liked you guys on facebook


----------



## lightlady

Liked on facebook...hope to win!!


----------



## Connie

I liked on FB and posted to our Chicken Swap of AZ page! 

Connie


----------



## TaraBott

*Liked you on facebook!*

Liked you on facebook!


----------



## dragonlover257

*contest*

I liked and posted on facebook, and i am sharing with other feathered friends! thanks for such a great contest!


----------



## eshriver

liked on facebook and shared link


----------



## Zyklonbetty

Liked on facebook.


----------



## Zyklonbetty

Posted LINK on PREMIERTATTOOSTL.COM in Specials!


----------



## Zyklonbetty

Referred husband to sign up for the website!


----------



## rwright

I liked this on facebook!


----------



## ThreeJ

Liked on facebook, posted link to the contest.


----------



## djgenco

Liked on Facebook & Tweeter. And Will Post on My Page The Lazy Chicken Coop.. And Garilyn Bardash Sent me...


----------



## eprouty

Liked on Facebook! Gimme dem chicks!


----------



## april

I posted the link on facebook and like on facebook. I love this!!!


----------



## ggcajun

Like you but love those chicks!!!


----------



## chicknadventure

I liked on fb and was referred by anderson8505


----------



## Marengoite

Jeff Lay sent me here and I liked you on Facebook. Here's hoping for some chicks in August.


----------



## Diane

liked on FB, but I think I already have "liked" this forum on FB)


----------



## crossbonesdennis

Liked on FB.


----------



## amyswhimzyfl

Liked this on FB


----------



## PatriotsDreamFarm

*I liked it on Facebook!*

I liked it on Facebook! We love our chickens!


----------



## jsweatman

I have liked on FACEBOOK.


----------



## Lisamozzellestewart

Liked you on Facebook and poultry experienced! Crossing mah fingurs! Lol!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

I liked you on Facebook.


----------



## lynnsavoie

liked on facebook !


----------



## OldRoo

liked on Facebook


----------



## pattybass

i followed on twitter


----------



## pammmely

Liked on facebook and i'll post the link once i figure out how to do it...


----------



## RebeccaLynnSelphRyan

I liked you on facebook and shared


----------



## osborn1325

Liked and shared on facebook!


----------



## ItsieBitsieFarm

*Contest*

I liked you on FB, and shared!


----------



## Attila

Liked on FB.


----------



## lovemyflock

liked on Facebook


----------



## swats

All done yoohoo!!


----------



## Mianjari

*Following on twitter! Woo hoo*

Following you on Twitter!


----------



## Beckie

Liked on Facebook. I love my chickens!!!


----------



## jessaba

liked on facebook


----------



## twister

Liked on Facebook, I live on 40 acres and I already have chickens running around


----------



## ggcajun

Those chickies would look so good in my coop!


----------



## pidge9999

Liked on Facebook - love my chickens in life!!


----------



## Mattaway

I liked on Facebook - here chicky chicky


----------



## kittykat

Liked on facebook!!!


----------



## kittykat

Liked on facebook


----------



## edenjohnny

I did the facebook like, but I am in Ireland, Oh such a pity.


----------



## Dkiel

"liked" on Facebook!


----------



## stayck1

Liked on facebook and following on twitter- yay!


----------



## stayck1

and told a few folks to join this forum!!!


----------



## MysticMead

liked on facebook


----------



## Berta

I liked on Facebook and also sent a link to the forum to all my chicken friends.


----------



## David

Liked on Facebook and posted a link to the contest as well!


----------



## Homeschoolkids

Already liked on facebook , posted on face book and sent invite and link to friend.


----------



## cindy

Facebook.. Facebook.. Wooo Ha.. Ha.. I could use some lil Chickie's to add to my flock.. they all dance around and say cluck... cluck... cluck... pick me.. pick me.....I'm you're lil chickadeeeeee he he he......
I'm a pheasant plucker.
I'm a Mother pheasant plucker..
I'm the most pleasant Mother pheasant plucker 
that ever plucked a Mother pheasant..
say that fast 10 times!!!!!!


----------



## Thebatesfamilywe

*chick contest give away*

I have already liked you on FB, and I started following you on Twitter and am looking forward to seeing who the winner is!!!


----------



## GRITSLOVECHICKS

Member of Chicken Forum, Liked on Facebook, Posted link for contest on my timeline on Facebook, Invited a friend to join Chicken Forum as well as enter the contest, posted on friends timelines on Facebook, posted link on Preppers & Survivalists group and other Homesteading groups I'm a member of. Going to check out Carters Legacy Farms to order chicks. Thank you for the opportunity to enter this contest!


----------



## theoriginalpard

*Done!*

Liked on Facebook (did that prior to the contest) and following on Twitter. I also referred a friend but cannot verify that.


----------



## theriverwalkfarm

Liked on facebook!


----------



## hollyosborn

LIKED, and Posted on FB... bring on the babies!!!


----------



## bocky623

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## rrictor

HollyOsborn sent me


----------



## dominiques

Liked on Facebook. Awesome contest!! I'm ready for 10 more chicks


----------



## Topmom

*Chicken Giveaway*

Please enter my name in your contest. I "liked" you on Facebook.


----------



## ChubbyChicken

I liked you on Facebook!


----------



## mossflower

I liked your Facebook page. Waiting now on my new chickies!!!


----------



## ysbaysal

I liked on Facebook


----------



## ysbaysal

liked on Facebook


----------



## birdman59

Posted and Like On Facebook, can use some new chicks, mine are getting up in age ,8 years old, still good chickens but would love some young ones running around.


----------



## dragonlover257

*contest*

I reposted on facebook and I sent along to several other sites! thanks!


----------



## Fiona

Liked on FB...and I have referred someone to the list, but it was before the contest so idk if that counts.


----------



## livs2garden

Liked you on Facebook and Love my chickens!


----------



## Cluckity-Cluck

I liked you on facebook.


----------



## leona66

*love contests*

how do I ign up for this one lol Leona


----------



## DixieCowgirl

Hey Keith!
I'm already following ya'll on FB, so I started following also on Twitter!! Keep up the great work - Love Chicken Forum!
Cheri' Bishop


----------



## Fizzichick

Liked on Facebook & posted on Facebook


----------



## saltycity

*Liked*

I liked chickenforum.com on facebook


----------



## CWC

Awww no tophat breeds T.T


----------



## Madamhens

Liked you on Facebook. Have recommended the site but not sure if a new member via my suggestion has singed up. Will keep working on that. Will also put a link on my Urban Farm Page


----------



## Stryker777

Liked on facebook and a referral


----------



## Slickchik957

i shared link on pinterest!!!!!


----------



## UncleJoe

I don't do face book or twitter so I posted on 2 other forums.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f15/chicken-giveaway-12082/#post144526

http://www.americanpreppersnetwork.net/viewtopic.php?f=120&t=27485


----------



## LilTexasChick

I liked this page, liked Facebook and posted your link on my Facebook.


----------



## akchrist

I already like you on FB so I followed you on Twitter! yay!


----------



## cathiesue

I liked you on Facebook. Cathie Sue


----------



## lcdewitt02

*Chick give away contest*

Sent by Scott Carter---liked on Facebook and Twitter


----------



## Maggizzle35

*liked and tweeted*

love the chicken forum I think I have liked and follow you on facebook and twitter


----------



## jamesnasworthy

I LIKED on FACEBOOK


----------



## dbbd1

LIked on F-book


----------



## vonlafin

Liked on Facebook!!


----------



## PamC

I liked you on Facebook.. I love love my chickens


----------



## theriver

Liked you on Facebook.


----------



## theriver

And following on twitter ( not trying to double enter just doing this on the ol IPhone and took a little bit lol)


----------



## pedro-tx

Just liked you... A lot!


----------



## CMCLB

"Liked" on Facebook & posted link on my Wall & on All My Frugal Friends Facebook group.


----------



## PreemieMom

Liked and posted on facebook


----------



## Melissa_Rose

Liked On Facebook


----------



## kathyinmo

Well, I don't want any chicks (I have too many already), but I am glad to see this forum!


----------



## marciacoul

Liked on Facebook, following on Twitter and referred another fan of chickens!


----------



## MariaElena

Liked on facebook... great page! Here's hoping we can add to our backyard "pampered" flock.... thanks for the opportunity!
MariaElena Suárez-Salazar


----------



## pixiepoodles

I have 25 laying hens and one rooster now and would love to add more. I love my chickens


----------



## coblefarms

I 'Liked' on Facebook. Great forum!! We have a thriving backyard flock and are partial to Americaunas. Love our birds!


----------



## Lakebird

Already liked on FB. Now following you on twitter and posted the contest to Twitter


----------



## Sugar

Liked you on FB.


----------



## Davise

I liked on Facebook and shared the link. We love our chickens!!!!!


----------



## RS1953

Did the face book thing.. liked.. Good luck every one..


----------



## RS1953

liked in facebook


----------



## kalalyn21

Liked in Facebook


----------



## Tina76088

liked on facebook today i have liked before, i love all my chickens, ducks, geese, doves and guines


----------



## tmcbee132

Following on Twitter and liked your Facebook page. So happy to have found this forum!!


----------



## tmcbee132

Liked your facebook page and following you on Twitter..so glad to have found this forum!!


----------



## PeepinChicken

Liked and posted on facebook:d


----------



## Farmermama

I liked on facebook, referred friends and posted a link to the contest on a farming based site.  Thank you!


----------



## theresak

Liked on Facebook! I love my chickens! 

Theresa


----------



## AspenHillFarms

I liked on Facebook!!


----------



## fintuckyfarms

Liked on facebook!


----------



## BikerChick

Liked and shared on Backyard Chickens


----------



## Goldenglitter

Liked on Facebook!

Kristen


----------



## StarrMoore

I liked and shared on facebook


----------



## TheGarryFarm

Hi I liked you on facebook and am sending referrals. Scott Carter referred me here. Very nice forum. Look forward to exploring it more!


----------



## runninafoul

Liked y'all on FB a while back and have the sticker for my car. Would loooovvvveeeee more chickens!


----------



## a_ranchers_life

liked on Facebook and following this is great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Torrie Ann Allen-Derrick. www.facebook.com/torrie.allen1 My E-mail is [email protected]


----------



## leona66

I did all this and now waiting to win my chicks lol Leona


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop

Liked you on FaceBook just now and then came over to see what this is all about. Think I'll go take a picture of my coop to post next


----------



## LisanMikeMurphy

I liked you on facebook.


----------



## Catfish

Done the Liked thing on Facebook too.


----------



## khakicat

*entering contest*

Hi.
I liked your page on FB 
Signed up tonight for the Chicken Forum.

Thank you.
Kathryn


----------



## sharkbait

liked on facebook


----------



## LilTexasChick

Liked on Facebook. Posted a reply here. Posted on web. Deliver chicky's soon, we are ready!


----------



## Kozykitten

Liked on Facebook


----------



## nntramp

Liked and Shared on Facebook.... Gotta love Chickens


----------



## mthammer11

*Contest*

Followed you on Twitter!!


----------



## Sugar

I liked on FaceBook


----------



## Wags

Liked and posted on FB. Would love to add more to our flock!


----------



## creedua

liked on fb


----------



## Suesmuse

I liked you guys on Facebook and referred a friend!


----------



## slocklear

I liked you on Facebook a long time ago, liked you again...yes, would love to win.Have asked advice from you several times..love your page..


----------



## Greenfamilyfarms

I follow you on Twitter, like you on Facebook, have referred some folks to you, and have put a link on our website. Thanks!


----------



## kenneth

I liked on Facebook. Kenneth Bradley


----------



## lyndag11

liked on facebook.. nice page.. thanks


----------



## lyndag11

liked on face book thanks


----------



## lyndag11

liked on facebook and posting on facebook


----------



## TheGarryFarm

Liked on facebook and posted - Great contest thanks Scott Carter! Like this forum!


----------



## kurmaraja12

Like on Facebook and Followed on Twitter


----------



## earthangels

I liked this on Facebook!


----------



## Craftincowgirl

Follow on Facebook and Twitter!


----------



## morgan_48612

I did all four.............good luck to all


----------



## beccastar28

I already Liked you guys on facebook so I now liked Carter's also


----------



## kaye

ive liked on facebook,i love my chickens they are free range and ive got 2 babys and 2 broody hens sitting on 6 bantams and silkie eggs


----------



## joefry11

'Liked' you guys on Facebook


----------



## bluechicken

liked on facebook!


----------



## nahavener

*contest*

already l
liked on facebook
now following on twitter


----------



## bellaluna11

Liked on Facebook


----------



## Charlie

Liked on Facebook,yeah I need some new chickens,Mine just live out there lives here,never see a stew pot.


----------



## Charlie

Looks like a nice site,love my chickens,all kinds.


----------



## MeHimand5ofThem

Free Chicks!!!! Would love to win  We have 10 Golden Comets, 2 Buff Orpingtons and 3 Americaunas. Looking to add to our flock, so this is exciting!!

I liked you on FB and Followed on Twitter! Good Luck to everyone 


~Angie Smith


----------



## denise

Liked on Facebook AND have the new Chicken Forum app on my Iphone!


----------



## shaines

Liked on FB and referred a friend!!


----------



## luv2shop4us

I already liked you on Facebook. I have now followed you on Twitter. Thanks for this contest!


----------



## mamasita4dex

I liked you on facebook! Love you!


----------



## ChikkaDee

I have all ready liked you on FB.....I am following you on Twitter and I am referring you to my chicken loving friends......


----------



## CSTUEDLE

I liked on facebook and followed on twitter- wooh-hoo!


----------



## cornfed71

Liked on Facebook


----------



## thechickenplace

Liked on facebook and Posted on my Own Backyard Chicken facebook Page (The Chicken Place)
&
o o
\/
//uu\\


----------



## aimiehalo138

I liked it on Facebook already, following on Twitter and shared the post.


----------



## thewarriorchild

liked and followed!


----------



## SandyK1

Like you on Facebook : )


----------



## Araconas

*Chicken contest*

I put this on facebook.


----------



## Araconas

What does jr member mean? I am old.


----------



## cherittfn

Liked on facebook


----------



## FoodtopiaFarms

I already liked you on FB, but now posted the link as well. Could use some more hens! What, no Buffs? All beautiful ladies.


----------



## megshenhut

Liked on Facebook.

Michele Warner


----------



## Rosesattic

Liked on Facebook!!! Ready for some babies!


----------



## bugsmom

Like on Facebook!! Addicted to chickens!!


----------



## OkieChickenWhisperer

"liked" you on facebook and shared with my peeps!


----------



## Jojocag

*carter's legacy farms chicken giveaway*

Hi - I just signed up with Twitter!
Thanks,
Jo


----------



## adorson

Liked you on FB


----------



## mmrq1953

Liked and posted you on "Shippy Lane Farm" 

Marlene Shippy Spielvogel
chicken wrangler


----------



## castillofa

*Liked on Facebook, hope to win some new chix*

Hope to win. Can never have too many chickens!! ;-)


----------



## smileygalgreen

Liked on Facebook! Love my chickens!


----------



## DanielS

Liked on FB


----------



## ClunetteFarmette

Facebook & Twitter requirements met! Thanks!!


----------



## blondie

Liked you on Facebook. Glad I found this site!


----------



## BarbaKay

I "Liked" on facebook.


----------



## cogburn

Followed on Twitter... And liked on Facebook !


----------



## kse4greene

Posted to facebook. We began raising chickens this and love it! KG


----------



## gardnerjl

I liked you on Facebook.


----------



## gardnerjl

I followed you on Twitter.


----------



## April818

I've already 'liked' you on FB and now I added you to my twitter!
April


----------



## chickycat

Liked you on Facebook and followed you on Twitter.


----------



## feathers23

I liked on facebook ...I have no idea what twitter is...?...........


----------



## Karolina

Already like you on FB, does that count? I posted the link on another site.
Thanks,
Caroline


----------



## MrSassyPants

Liked on Facebook and shared on Facebook


----------



## mmrq1953

I liked you on Facebook and also posted the contest detail on my own Page "Shippy Lane Farm".


----------



## Kathy

Liked on facebook!! Gotta love chickens!!!


----------



## 907country

liked on facebook


----------



## VegasArce

I liked you on Facebook! 
Jess


----------



## shilohnv

I Liked, on Facebook. I have 10, month and a half old, Ameraucanas. I love watching them grow!


----------



## polly

Did all 4, already liked you on Facebook, did the rest this morning


----------



## second_sound

liked on facebook and just finishing up my coop so this would be perfect!


----------



## farmer_amie

*Giveaway*

Liked/shared on Facebook.


----------



## katiedinco66

*I liked you on FB*

I liked you on facebook and they would be a great addition to my girls


----------



## shirleyj

Sharing the farm with cattle, 2 dogs, several cats, and Louie the Rooster and his 4 girls! Would love to have some variety in the hen house Shirley W. /Illinois


----------



## misspink

liked on fb xxxxx


----------



## Lilac_gal

Liked on Facebook  another great chicken site!


----------



## RudyvilleFarm

Liked on facebook--love your facebook page. ~Sue


----------



## RudyvilleFarm

Liked you on facebook.


----------



## kellylb

*carters chicken giveaway contest*

I would love to win the chicken giveaway contest! I have a special baby chick area with its own run inside the big hen house and run. I am set! I have liked Chicken Forum on Facebook! Cool Beans! Kelly


----------



## Nina

Liked on Facebook 
in fact - I like a lot!!
cheers
Nina


----------



## wingman

Liked on Facebook! Just found you and I have a new coop! I like your page...


----------



## kellikaye

Liked on Facebook- New chicken farmer this year with 23 chickens. We now have 6 dozen brown eggs in our frig. and tomorrow will have more! Love our chickens


----------



## Shannon_Jordan

Liked on Facebook!!

Shannon


----------



## vickiw

Liked on FB and shared the link! Hi APYL! 

~Vickiw


----------



## BrahmaMom

Liked you on Facebook & joined the forum!!


----------



## Rebel

Liked on Facebook


----------



## Sandy

Like on FB! Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## sabrina_wilson

Follow you on Twitter. Love this new lifestyle. Healthy eggs! Healthy layers!


----------



## rugg0812

Liked on Facebook!
I would LOVE to add to my chickie family!


----------



## KLSGrem

Don't know if this giveaway is still active, but I liked you on Facebook. Glad to have found your website, too!


----------



## dobro_harp

*liked*

I liked on facebook!! I would cross my fingers but it makes me type funny! he he



Keith said:


> View attachment 168
> ​
> *ChickenForum is proud to announce the release of the Carter's Legacy Farms Chicken Giveaway Contest*
> 
> Carter's Legacy Farms is giving away to *4 winners*, *10 straight run chicks each* of the following breeds. Winner can choose all one breed or an assortment.
> 
> 
> Barred Plymouth Rock
> Delaware
> Black Sex Links
> New Hampshire Reds
> Rhode Island Reds
> White Plymouth Rocks
> Ameraucana
> White Leghorns
> Black Australorps
> *Do not enter unless you already have housing, supplies and are legally allowed to have backyard chickens. This contest is targeted exclusively for those already raising backyard chickens.*
> 
> *In order to enter you must complete AT LEAST ONE of the following and then reply to this thread with which one you did.*
> 1. Refer someone to ChickenForum. Make sure they enter your exact user name into the referral box upon registration. Only referrals after 7/10 will count.
> 
> 2. Like us on Facebook. (Facebook)
> 
> 3. Follow us on Twitter. (Twitter)
> 
> 4. Post a link to the contest on another website.​*Contest Details*
> 
> On August 9th we will close this giveaway, put all the names in a box, and draw four winners on August 10th in a live drawing. Each winner will receive 10 straight run chicks of their choice.
> 
> The winner will have 24 hours from the time the winner is posted to this thread to claim their chickens.
> 
> In order to claim you must send Austin a private message with your information. If you do not respond with your address within that time a new winner will be chosen. The same rules apply to the next winner.
> 
> Winners must be in a position to accept chickens legally and already have housing and supplies for them. If determined to not meet these requirements by us then another winner will be selected.
> 
> View attachment 170​
> *Legal*
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by August 10th, 2012. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Free shipping to anywhere in USA. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping outside the USA.


----------



## Ruffchicken

Liked on Facebook, what a unique opportunity to win some cool chicks!


----------



## bbvalhalla

liked on facebook!


----------



## lonecone

Liked you on Facebook and just like you anyways! LOVE my chickens! The chicken palace is becoming a chicken fortress after a raccoon attack  Lost all but one but we're ready to rebuild the flock.


----------



## WVCHICKEN

*I Liked on facebook*

I Liked on facebook for the chicken contest. Good Luck everyone!


----------



## infoshot

Liked on Facebook and Followed on Twitter


----------



## Darkling

Liked on Facebook


----------



## michelle

*carter giveaway*

I liked on Facebook

Michelle Davis


----------



## ziggiejones

I liked on facebook and would love some chicks


----------



## AhyokaAcres

I liked on Facebook, and followed on Twitter!


----------



## wildbird

liked on facebook..oh I hope I win..crossing everything..lol


----------



## dpenname

*These chicks are gorgeous!*

I liked this on FB and would love to have them!
View attachment 168
​
*ChickenForum is proud to announce the release of the Carter's Legacy Farms Chicken Giveaway Contest
*
Carter's Legacy Farms is giving away to *4 winners*, *10 straight run chicks each* of the following breeds. Winner can choose all one breed or an assortment.


Barred Plymouth Rock
Delaware
Black Sex Links
New Hampshire Reds
Rhode Island Reds
White Plymouth Rocks
Ameraucana
White Leghorns
Black Australorps

*Do not enter unless you already have housing, supplies and are legally allowed to have backyard chickens. This contest is targeted exclusively for those already raising backyard chickens.
*
*In order to enter you must complete AT LEAST ONE of the following and then reply to this thread with which one you did.*
1. Refer someone to ChickenForum. Make sure they enter your exact user name into the referral box upon registration. Only referrals after 7/10 will count.

2. Like us on Facebook. (Facebook)

3. Follow us on Twitter. (Twitter)

4. Post a link to the contest on another website.​*Contest Details*

On August 9th we will close this giveaway, put all the names in a box, and draw four winners on August 10th in a live drawing. Each winner will receive 10 straight run chicks of their choice.

The winner will have 24 hours from the time the winner is posted to this thread to claim their chickens.

In order to claim you must send Austin a private message with your information. If you do not respond with your address within that time a new winner will be chosen. The same rules apply to the next winner.

Winners must be in a position to accept chickens legally and already have housing and supplies for them. If determined to not meet these requirements by us then another winner will be selected.

View attachment 170
​

*Legal*

No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by August 10th, 2012. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Free shipping to anywhere in USA. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping outside the USA. [/QUOTE]


----------



## pixiepoodles

*Chicken Giveaway*

I love my chickens and would REALLY love to have more


----------



## JeremiahsSilkies

Liked on FaceBook and link is on my wall!


----------



## KEEBLER7878

*Pick me!*

I liked you on facebook. I also posted a link to the contest on my facebook page.


----------



## Fl_Silkie_mommie

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## LinVal

Liked on Facebook! So glad to find you all!


----------



## LinVal

I liked ya on Facebook!


----------



## RosyRosie

I liked ya on Facebook!


----------



## tdepointe

Liked on Facebook


----------



## ruralpolitan

Liked and shared on Facebook under user name Kat Malenfant. I can't wait to win!!!!!


----------



## Shubee75

*Already Liked!*

Already had Chicken Forum "Liked" on Facebook! That counts.....right?? Thanks! Good luck to all


----------



## RobinStone

I liked you on Facebook! I have 6 Wyandottes currently. Love my chicks!


----------



## app2branch

Liked on Facebook. My chickens entertain me each and everyday!


----------



## Westelle

I liked on Facebook!


----------



## dcbsmb

I like on facebook. Love this site. Thx to everyone who has posted such great ideas.


----------



## CAROLCgabor

Posted a like on Facebook. Just lost the last hen that came from Yankee Stadium, and in May lost our rescue Rhode Island Red that was found on the side of the Long Island Expressway, which had been thrown out of a van to die. He live 4 years with us. Thanks, Carol


----------



## drewber

I liked you on Facebook


----------



## drewber

So..I think I've entered the sweepstakes by liking CLF on Facebook..


----------



## glassyhapp

*Chicken giveaway*

I have registered on Chicken forum! Yah!


----------



## kernriverguy

I liked on Facebook. Love the chance to increase my little flock.


----------



## jd7111

Like W.C. Feilds would say "Hello there my Chick-a-dee!" lol


----------



## jansebe

liked on Facebook
would love to have some new chicks to my flock
thanks


----------



## mandoschickens

Liked on Facebook and referred a few friends!! hope I win. Got everything already coop,feed,lights, waterers, kids to play with!!!


----------



## hobbitgrannytoad

liked on facebook thank you!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

I just followed Carter's Legacy Farms on Twitter!


----------



## Carolynn

I liked on FB, and Follow on Twitter.


----------



## RobinStone

Hmmm. Don't see my earlier post... I 'liked' on FB. Told a couple of friends about this site, too.


----------



## TinaG

Liked on Facebook.

Tina G


----------



## byronaustin

*Chicken Giveaway Contest*

Liked on Facebook


----------



## countrygal

Liked on facebook


----------



## mindyknappenberger

I already liked on Facebook, and posted the contest on Pinterest. THEN, I posted my pin on Facebook. Follow that, lol?


----------



## magewife

Liked on facebook and posted on facebook and on pinterest.


----------



## MichaelLindenbaum

I liked you on Facebook!!!! I want to win as a surprise for my honey bunch!


----------



## MichaelLindenbaum

I just went to twitter and liked you.


----------



## pegelpri

liked on facebook and posted!


----------



## Carolynn

*giveaway*

I liked on FB, and follow on Twitter.


----------



## mountainsuds

I saw this on my Pinterest and followed it from Theresa Dennett. I did all the steps, now have my fingers crossed I win


----------



## shortconk

*carters chicken giveaway*

liked on face book ,sent link to freinds for your web sight an have chicken tractors , an 2 coops an a horse barn with stall fixed up to hold chicks that no critters can get in past the guard dog lol an have 3 50# pound bags of chic starter that my pawpaw bought me


----------



## mamapeep6

liked on facebook,posted on website and referred


----------



## kimmykoo

LIKED on facebook


----------



## rodrigch

Like on Facebook!


----------



## chickenaddict

I have you liked on Facebook. I love my chickens and since becoming a first time chicken owner this past spring have become addicted to chickens. I say the more the merrier


----------



## OldMcFarlandsFarm

Found you and Liked you on Facebook! Hope to hear from you soon!

Sandy


----------



## roosterden

Liked on Facebook and sent referral. We've been enjoying our backyard chickens for 14 years!


----------



## dragonlover257

like and posted to one eyed dog chicken ranch, thanks for such a great contest! Garilyn Bardash


----------



## solarcooked

Hello! I doubled like you on FaceBook and Garilyn Bardash sent me! ♪♫•*¨*•.¸¸❤•☆ ♪♫•*¨*•


----------



## dragonlover257

hi i posted on Cheep Cheep Olejnik's site, thanks! Garilyn Bardash


----------



## dragonlover257

I liked and posted to kristen farm mama's site, thanks Garilyn Bardash


----------



## dragonlover257

Hi i posted on Filecco Farms site. I sure would love to win some chicks! fingers crossed!


----------



## james1952

I liked on Facebook and posted on Facebook.


----------



## plynnv

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## ValAnnBee

Liked on Facebook. Thanks! 
Val


----------



## eldfort

*I did it!*

I posted on facebook!


----------



## kimmykoo

liked on facebook and shared on "Mainely Peeps Farm" wall


----------



## maineminnowman

liked on facebook and shared


----------



## dshumaker

*liked on fb*

Would love to win those chicks!


----------



## Julb

Liked on Facebook!


----------



## viktimh

Liked on Facebook couldn't find on twitter but will look again


----------



## SusyTX

Also Liked on Facebook (nickname SamJ)!! Would love more chickens!!


----------



## Tony-O

Liked on Face book. Already prepared for my winning babies.


----------



## pi41276

liked on facebook!!!!!!!


----------



## Chickenladymej

I liked this on facebook.


----------



## angelfields

Liked on facebook!


----------



## TexasHomeschoolMomma

I liked and posted on my Facebook page!


----------



## Stusquatch

Posted like on Facebook several times. Please enter me.


----------



## sbitterle

Liked on Facebook


----------



## Stusquatch

Liked on Facebook. Beware my horde of feathered friends as we begin our endeavor to rule the world.


----------



## Laws1966

liked and posted..


----------



## nanaleronna

Liked on FB!!! What are the fuzzy white chickens with the blue cheeks called???


----------



## choctawgal

Liked on FB and shared!
(Mama Cluck of FB's "Mother Clucker's Farm/The Egg Report)


----------



## BarbSz

liked on facebook


----------



## Zyklonbetty

Just making sure- If we did all 4 things, will our names be entered 4 times? Thanks so much!


----------



## Bamaswrill

*Passed you on Facebook*




Keith said:


> View attachment 168
> ​
> *ChickenForum is proud to announce the release of the Carter's Legacy Farms Chicken Giveaway Contest
> *
> Carter's Legacy Farms is giving away to *4 winners*, *10 straight run chicks each* of the following breeds. Winner can choose all one breed or an assortment.
> 
> 
> Barred Plymouth Rock
> Delaware
> Black Sex Links
> New Hampshire Reds
> Rhode Island Reds
> White Plymouth Rocks
> Ameraucana
> White Leghorns
> Black Australorps
> 
> *Do not enter unless you already have housing, supplies and are legally allowed to have backyard chickens. This contest is targeted exclusively for those already raising backyard chickens.
> *
> *In order to enter you must complete AT LEAST ONE of the following and then reply to this thread with which one you did.*
> 
> 1. Refer someone to ChickenForum. Make sure they enter your exact user name into the referral box upon registration. Only referrals after 7/10 will count.
> 
> 2. Like us on Facebook. (Facebook)
> 
> 3. Follow us on Twitter. (Twitter)
> 
> 4. Post a link to the contest on another website.​
> *Contest Details*
> 
> On August 9th we will close this giveaway, put all the names in a box, and draw four winners on August 10th in a live drawing. Each winner will receive 10 straight run chicks of their choice.
> 
> The winner will have 24 hours from the time the winner is posted to this thread to claim their chickens.
> 
> In order to claim you must send Austin a private message with your information. If you do not respond with your address within that time a new winner will be chosen. The same rules apply to the next winner.
> 
> Winners must be in a position to accept chickens legally and already have housing and supplies for them. If determined to not meet these requirements by us then another winner will be selected.
> 
> View attachment 170
> ​
> 
> *Legal*
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by August 10th, 2012. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Free shipping to anywhere in USA. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping outside the USA.


All done hopping for a win any of the chicks
are fine they are part of family. Facebook posted !!!!


----------



## augustusann

I liked you guys on FB and posted a link to the contest on my web page; http://nakedacres.webs.com/


----------



## christianmama

Liked on Facebook. I'd follow you on Twitter too if I could remember my Twitter login! 

C Tincher


----------



## Sens

Liked on facebook and added on twitter (sens)! 

Jodi Ann Savard


----------



## BB41272

Shared the link on Facebook


----------



## Cremy27

Liked you on Facebook awhile back and I am referring a few friends!
~Christie


----------



## Basha

I follow on Twitter and Liked on Facebook. Love the chicks!
Basha


----------



## camilia0e

Liked on Facebook! <3


----------



## RandR

I liked you guys on Facebook and Twitter! *Crosses fingers*


----------



## Skeeter

I like on Facebook and shared-----Anita


----------



## dragonlover257

I reposted to cracking up farms. Thanks for such a great contest! Garilyn Bardash


----------



## momof3kiddos

AAF on FB and now following on Twitter


----------



## jamesnasworthy

I can't wait for my baby chicks.


----------



## fairhopegal

Liked on Facebook and Twitter.


----------



## dpreszler

I liked on Facebook. Like, like, like!


----------



## SCYankees

So, I clicked on Like on Facebook and will add a link on our local ASQ section group page.


----------



## dougogle

Liked twice on Facebook.


----------



## pfugate

Liked on Facebook


----------



## GSchetinin

Liked on Facebook


----------



## g-havre

liked on facebook


----------



## skviar

liked you on facebook, thanks!


----------



## clairelou

Liked on facebook & follow on twitter, claire


----------



## jaf12399

*Giveaway Contest*

I have liked you on FB.


----------



## blackalderranch

Liked on facebook!


----------



## kellikaye

I liked on FACEBOOK. Love my chickens!! Got our chicks at Tractor Supply in April of this year and loving the adventure of owning chickens and getting brown eggs


----------



## Rickjenkins47

*Contest*

Liked on FB!!


----------



## kellylb

*carters legacy farms chicken giveaway contest*

I already entered but not sure if i remembered to say I liked Carters page on Facebook? Thanks! Kelly Bueker


----------



## dragonlover257

I finally figured out how to follow you on twitter, too cool, now i can read the tweets! so excited, please enter me for the free chicks! Garilyn Bardash


----------



## dragonlover257

why doesn't the name box show up sometimes to enter for the contest? i shared the link but they couldn't see a name box?


----------



## DunnChicken

I liked on Facebook!! Love that there are others out there who love chickens as much as me and my family!!!


----------



## dragonlover257

thanks, i posted on unexpected farmer's page, Garilyn Bardash


----------



## dragonlover257

i posted to The Chicken Chick at Egg Carton Labels by ADozenGirlz, i would love to win chicks, thanks, Garilyn Bardash!


----------



## dragonlover257

hi i posted to Double H Farm's page, good luck all! GARILYN BARDASH!


----------



## dragonlover257

I posted on The Lazy Chicken Coop's fantastic page, thanks! Garilyn Bardash


----------



## dragonlover257

hi again, i posted to Linda H Grant's page. another southern girl! hopefully waiting for new chicks! thanks, Garilyn Bardash


----------



## dragonlover257

hi i posted to my daughter's page. thanks for the great contest, this is so exciting! Garilyn Bardash


----------



## dragonlover257

hi i posted to ducks too's page thanks, Garilyn Bardash!


----------



## dragonlover257

The Bull's Pen page now has a contest post on it, Garilyn Bardash


----------



## TheGarryFarm

Okay we're getting close now....only a few more days!!!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Pacharuna

liked on FB


----------



## marilyn

I posted on facebook. I just love my chickens! All 14 of them have names and are spoiled rotten.


----------



## jec3113

Liked you on Facebook!


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop

TheGarryFarm said:


> Okay we're getting close now....only a few more days!!!! Good luck everyone!


It IS getting close!! And I'm getting chick fever-it's been months since I've had chicks in the house!


----------



## TheGarryFarm

TajMaCluckCoop said:


> It IS getting close!! And I'm getting chick fever-it's been months since I've had chicks in the house!


I hear your pain and I'm facing a end of season incubation deadline from my husband.....oh My! Maybe if I just stick a few eggs under a silkie, he'll not notice since I collect their eggs


----------



## Mikles

Liked on Facebook..Always enjoy seeing the new chick pics : )


----------



## boutthymefarm

I "Liked"on FB!!


----------



## shannon

I 'm already a follower on Twitter and I already liked on Facebook!


----------



## deestress

Liked you on Facebook. Would Love some more chickens...2 of my 3 seem to be roosters.
DeeNell


----------



## Jayne

Liked on FB! Winner, winner, chicken....oh, nevermind.


----------



## Diizzybear

Liked on Facebook love the app and my chickens mean the world to me


----------



## lizzybird

I liked you on facebook and am sharing your spot with all my chicken buddies! My "girl's" would LOVE to have some new friends to join them in their happy little coop, they have 40 acres to free range and are under the watchfull eyes of dogs who keep the predators away :=) pick me please!


----------



## WyoRose

Hi! I liked you on Facebook! I would love some new chickens!


----------



## jwt

i liked on facebook thanks


----------



## Chicken

Facebook is where I liked your link!


----------



## ChrisC

Liked and posted link on Facebook.

Following on Twitter.


----------



## jeffd

Liked on facebook! (please, please please)
Jeff


----------



## karenB

liked on face book xx


----------



## earlyt89

I liked on facebook. And wrote a post on Facebook.


----------



## julibug

Already liked you on FB. Posted a link on FB on the Campbell FFA FB page. Lots of chicken raisers there.
Julie Rogers


----------



## pld1962

I liked you on facebook. put you on my Twitter, Youtube and Google+ pages.


----------



## libertytn10

Been looking for some new chickens. Maybe we will wait to see if we win the contest. Thanks Liberty, TN


----------



## janeclark

I liked on facebook! Love my chickens


----------



## shilohnv

I liked you on Facebook. I have 10 two month old chickens and am just starting out, raising chickens for eggs. Your site has so much valuable information! I'm glad that I have found you!


----------



## KelliClaypool

*Following You*

Hello. What a neat giveaway! I'm now following you on Twitter!


----------



## KelliClaypool

I also Tweeted about your giveaway and linked it back to the forum.


----------



## KelliClaypool

*Following You on Facebook*

Following you on Facebook, too!


----------



## blueggchick

Liked on FB. ))))


----------



## KatB

Liked and Followed. Would love these babies!


----------



## Melodae

I already had you LIKED on Facebook, and I shared a link to your site.


----------



## tammysbuffkin

Liked on Facebook! Love my chickens and always have room for more!


----------



## BazingaFarm

*Carter's Farms Giveaway...*

Liked on Facebook and Twitter

Lisa
Crossing fingers and toes


----------



## jfo422

All done! Ready for some new chicks.


----------



## jtbarker

liked on facebook


----------



## Jim1

Liked on facebook!

Jim


----------



## gail

I already liked your page on facebook.Will follow you on twitter and share your page on mine and business page "Front Porch antiques in Arkanasas".Thanks for the giveaway.Our coop is ready for more chickens.We have a rooster and two hens.


----------



## Darsi

I love my chickens! Liked on facebook!


----------



## SallySunshine

Liked you on FACEBOOK and shared your page! Thanks so much !! Sally Sutherly on Facebook and Sally Sunshine on Pinterest!!


----------



## 67Impalalover

Liked on Facebook


----------



## abuelaF

*Carter's Legacy Farms Chicken Giveaway*

I have liked the Chicken Forum on face book! I have a large coop with three hens, and have room for many more! Also, a fenced yard for free grazing! Enter me in the Giveaway contest please!


----------



## feathers

Already liked on Facebook, now also following on Twitter, yeah!


----------



## Aphrodite

Liked on Facebook and shared. I live on a large farm and have many chook coops which need filling. Aiming to maintain individual breeds for the future generations to enjoy.


----------



## Shanebaby

liked on facebook. Come baby make me a winner!


----------



## Catch24

Liked on Facebook!!!


----------



## Louise

I liked you on facebook and am sharing your link on my page!! I have 4 backyard chickens and i would love to win your contest to add on to my chickens. I am just getting started and i enjoy mine so much! They each have their own personality .


----------



## SallySunshine

delete pls!


----------



## hiddenbrook_farm

Liked and shared on Facebook!!! I would love to welcome the babies to my farm!!!!


----------



## dpsmith

*Dale*

Liked On Facebook And Poasted On Facebook I Would Love Some Baby Chicks.


----------



## dpsmith

*Dale*

Liked On Facebook, Posted On Facebook


----------



## Lindamoo

I liked you and shared your thread on Facebook and Twitter.
LindaKruegerMoore on Facebook


----------



## KatB

Did both. Would love chicks now. I have older birds who are really slowing down. These would be a FABULOUS replacement.


----------



## armymom234

*Chicken Giveaway Contest*

I have registered and have liked your facebook page. I already have some backyard chickens now with all the bells and whistles. I hope to be one of your winners.


----------



## BackyardBrahmaLight

*I want some more chickens.*

I "Liked" you on Facebook! And I do have Henmahal all set but with only two occupants ... You guessed it Brahma Lights. Love those ladies.
"Shared" too!


----------



## Rita

*Contest*

Loved on FB and link shared. I need a new family for my home.


----------



## hunnybabybunkerboo

Liked on Facebook and shared. Can't wait to win!


----------



## OneHippieChick

Ahhh...I would love this, but I'm already at my chicken limit with my Rhode Island reds! Great giveaway though!


----------



## MEGoodwill

*Chicken Giveaway*

I liked you on Facebook.


----------



## forjodie2

*Chicken Give Away*

Liked on Face Book, Love my chickens, and wanting to have some more added to my 12 x 12 foot chicken house with my fenced 2 acre free range pasture. Love Rhode Island Reds!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

The winners are

1.rrictor
2.ItsieBitsieFarm
3.Rita
4. Cindy

If you are a winner you have 24 hours to contact me with your shipping information. 

Thanks to Carter's Legacy Farms, and all who entered the contest!


----------



## JstLv2Crz

Liked on Facebook


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Today's winner is 

BrahmaMom

If you are BrahmaMom you have 24 hours to send me a private message with your info. 

Thanks again to all who entered!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

All prizes are claimed. 

Thanks to all who entered and congrats to the winners. 

If you do not already have your chicken forum decal please send me your name and address in a private message and we'll get it sent out.

Thanks again to Carter's Legacy Farms!


----------

